# Some Protection Work (video)



## Espo4442 (Nov 1, 2012)

It's been awhile since I posted here so I figured I'd share some muddy IPO protection training done today. Joe Brockington is the helper.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice male you have there. I like him in the blind.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

you call that muddy?  He is nice, love his deep bark, reminds me of my boy. How old is he?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Your right it's been awhile! Your boy looks good. Glad to see you're working with Joe. Good choice in helpers.


----------



## Espo4442 (Nov 1, 2012)

Haha the video doesn't give a good enough view. I'm wearing cleats lol. He's 18 months right now, he wasn't worked when he was younger because I was out with shoulder surgery, but for his limited training he's coming along well.


----------



## Espo4442 (Nov 1, 2012)

G-burg said:


> Your right it's been awhile! Your boy looks good. Glad to see you're working with Joe. Good choice in helpers.


Thanks Leesa, yeah Joe is great!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice dog. I like him in the blind too. He's got a big boy voice for sure.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice smooth catches, good helper work with a good dog.


----------

